# Genelec speakers



## shane kinsella (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anybody here have a pair of genelec speakers at home I am looking to purchase a pair soon and would love to find out more information about them..alot of reviews online but would love to hear from a few of yous guys if any of yous have ever got a pair I'm looking at the 8030a's


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Audio Speakers.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Genelecs are well made in Finland and 8030 sound good like whole 8000 series.
5-7 8030 + subwoofer is pretty popular HT set around here.

Have visited in their factory in Iisalmi and was bit suprised that even amps was soldered there. Every speaker is measured after installation to be sure it's withing specs. No China imports like most active speakers these days.

My favorite was three 1036a in their auditorio.
Here's some pictures.

Here's their own forum.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't own Genelecs myself, but have mixed on them in a studio many times. They make great speakers - accurate and detailed. They are pricey, but very well made!


----------

